# Do locusts shed there skin



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

i'm asking this simply becoz i just found a dead locust in the critter keeper and when i fished it out i noticed it had two heads , one was black and the other looked like the adult ones , more cream and brown rather than yellow and green

help:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

They moult when they are going through each life stage.
I have had a few that have died while shedding. Its really freaky to look at!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

yup they shed....found a mid-shed bright pink and blue one in pets at home once :S not sure if thats normal but it looked cool :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah they do, I believe they eat it as well which is why you rarely see the skin.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Lokis, crix, mealies, earwigs, etc. They all need to moult to grow.


----------



## egalitarianandy22 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah moult and grow wings in the swarm phase which i read is caused by them knocking into each others legs although it looks to me like they start stamping them and walking funny when food is about, a bit like the walk of someone nursing a full load . They will eat each other while still alive if the moult goes wrong too... I had one weird locust that spent all its time on other locusts backs. Photo of it on arachnoboards. Some of it was for mating but he was on there all the time. Anyway i got annoyed with his bullying so i put him in with my swammerdami. 10 mins later he was riding my scorp! That locust was a nutta! He was gone the next morning though apart from a pair of wings


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanku for all your replies , i think the locust is dying tho, its lying on a lettuce leaf and its totally stopped moving now apart from ita antennae which are twitching , i'll give him another day or so and just watch if she turns black

thanku again peeps:2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

If they get stuck in a shed, they die.

Locusts need some height, as they need to hang down to shed.


----------



## egalitarianandy22 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah. the egg cartons they come with work well wedged up against the side or if u want to splash out maybe a vintage mahogany trellis. Toilet roll tubes are easy to come across and replace when they get nasty also.


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

i thought i had an albino locust till i told a friend and his words were
YOU REALLY ARE AS THICK AS A WHALES FORESKIN !
I felt rather foolish when he explained:blush:
dazzer


----------



## egalitarianandy22 (Aug 1, 2011)

lol! I remeber my first locust molt that went wrong. I woke up, went to feed them some herbs and one of their heads was at a right angle to its body! For some reason my first thought was that someone had been in my flat that night and chopped its head off. Then i noticed it was still moving! It must of been mostly liquid cos one of the others ate its head in a matter of mins!


----------



## rafjamier (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive just watched a locust shed its skin in seve' house. Another locust has hold of the skin and is eating it! I also noticed that this locust that has shed has a really really tiny pair of wings!


----------

